# Topics > Ethics. Ethical laws of robotics and AI >  DeepMind Ethics & Society, Google DeepMind, London, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Organizer - Google DeepMind

Home page - deepmind.com/applied/deepmind-ethics-society

"Why we launched DeepMind Ethics & Society"

by Verity Harding, Sean Legassick

----------


## Airicist

Article "DeepMind announces ethics group to focus on problems of AI"
Firm brings in advisers from academia and charity sector to ‘help technologists put ethics into practice’ in bid to help society cope with artificial intelligence

October 4, 2017

----------

